# Did you see. . .? Secret Cameo's: Heroes - Firefly - Stargate



## ScottSF (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you ever been watching a sci-fi and recognize someone underneath the alien makeup.  Or the other way around? Like seeing a Ferengi in Sister Act or Buffy but without the Giant heads? Or maybe someone new arives on the hollywood seen and you remember them from a sci-fi show. I spoted these recently.

Kaylee from Firefly was a Wraith in an episode of StarGate Atlantis.

I heard that Ando from Heroes played a Bartender in an Episode of Firefly. Gonna have to check that one.

I'm pretty sure that Harriet from Sudio 60 on the Sunset Strip was the holographic woman who got mauled by reavers in Serenity.

Dr. Julian from Deep Space 9 fought with Orlando Bloom in Kingdom of Heaven.  Took me a while to recognize him with all the scruffy and layers of desert clothes.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 11, 2006)

Kaylee was also in Wonderfalls(the love interests cheating wife) and Dead Like Me (record store clerk - dark hair).

The little weasley guy in The Mummy was in Peggy Sue Got Married (dreamy eyes guy).

Malcom Reynolds was in Blast from the Past.


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 12, 2006)

In the first session of the Battlestar Galactica reimagined miniseries, you can see Serenity flying over Capricia. I think.


----------



## Esioul (Nov 13, 2006)

There's that actor in DS9 who is both Brunt and Weyoun, he's quite similar as both somehow. 

A very young Tom Paris was in He-Man.


----------



## ScottSF (Nov 14, 2006)

Thadlerian said:


> In the first session of the Battlestar Galactica reimagined miniseries, you can see Serenity flying over Capricia. I think.



I really want to track that down now.  I was wondering if some of the same people worked on the CGI for BSG and Firefly because of the shakey Camera technique establish in firefly is used in BSG to great effect.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 14, 2006)

Nathan Fillion (Mal Reynolds) played the wrong Private James Ryan in _Saving Private Ryan_, and Alan Tudyk (Wash) played the main robot in _I, Robot, _not to mention a few other roles. And the weaselly guy from _The Mummy_ has been in tons of stuff, but I particularly liked him in the short-lived _Gideon's Crossing_.


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 14, 2006)

Esioul said:


> There's that actor in DS9 who is both Brunt and Weyoun, he's quite similar as both somehow.


 
He was also the star of "Reaninmator" the movie, several years ago. Strange, but interesting actor.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 14, 2006)

if you go to imdb.com there's a filmography of each actor


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 14, 2006)

ScottSF said:


> I really want to track that down now.  I was wondering if some of the same people worked on the CGI for BSG and Firefly because of the shakey Camera technique establish in firefly is used in BSG to great effect.


I think _that_'s just the latest new fad of CGI (and a good one too; the techniques seem to be rather stagnant). One starts doing it, to great success, and the others follow. Star Wars Episode II had it too, to a certain degree, but not remotely as coherent (you only saw it in a couple of flying scenes, the rest were of the traditional "stable camera" setup).

Serenity in BSG was very early, I think. It was some sort of introductory Capricia scene, either for Roslyn or Baltar. A ship passed, and I thought, "hey, wasn't that Serenity?". It might have been just a ship of similar design, but I instantly spotted Millennium Falcon in that short scene in SW Ep III too, so I trust my eyesight


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## BookStop (Nov 14, 2006)

Jayne from Firefly was also in Independence Day, as was Data from Star Trek. Wash might of been in Knight's Tale, I think I remember him being in that one.


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep, there it was!
Thanks, Joel007


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 14, 2006)

BookStop said:


> Jayne from Firefly was also in Independence Day, as was Data from Star Trek. Wash might of been in Knight's Tale, I think I remember him being in that one.


 
Yeah, he was.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 14, 2006)

Esioul said:


> There's that actor in DS9 who is both Brunt and Weyoun, he's quite similar as both somehow.


 
Yes, that was Jeff Combs ... a quite talented actor who shows up in the oddest places....

Jeffrey Combs


----------



## ScottSF (Nov 15, 2006)

Thadlerian said:


> Yep, there it was!
> Thanks, Joel007


 
wee thanks Joel.  The sight of that ship makes me uncharactaristically warm and fuzzy.  Maybe Serenity can be the new Wilhelm.

Oh and the Wilhelm now there's a sound that gets around. FTWDN (for those who don't know)  The Wilhelm is a scream sound effect that is in Every StarWars movie, Indiana Jones, LOTR. . . etc.  I heard it in the Burton Planet of the Apes and me and one other guy in the theater laughed.  Sometimes it's almost annoying when it pulles me out of a scene when it's too prominent.


----------



## Dave (Nov 15, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:


> Yes, that was Jeff Combs ... a quite talented actor who shows up in the oddest places....


Jeff Combs is also very good in the '4400.'

Another 'Star Trek' alumni you see in odd roles is Brad Dourif. He was the psycopath Suder in 'Star Trek: Voyager', but he was also a patient, Billy Bibbit, in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest' and Grima Wormtongue in 'Lord of the Rings'.

And of course, Louise Fletcher was Nurse Ratched in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest' and also Kai Winn in 'Star Trek: DS9'.


----------



## steve12553 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave said:


> Jeff Combs is also very good in the '4400.'
> 
> Another 'Star Trek' alumni you see in odd roles is Brad Dourif. He was the psycopath Suder in 'Star Trek: Voyager', but he was also a patient, Billy Bibbit, in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest' and Grima Wormtongue in 'Lord of the Rings'.
> 
> And of course, Louise Fletcher was Nurse Ratched in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest' and also Kai Winn in 'Star Trek: DS9'.


 
Brad Dourif has a vast genre presence. The Harkonnen's mentat in David Lynch's *Dune*, Chucky the killer doll in the *Child' Play* series. He probably wouldn't look natural in a mainstream movie.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jun 19, 2007)

i quite liked seeing Skip (dude from enterprise) as the Wriath Michael post-retrovirus in sg:atlantis


----------



## The Upright Man (Jun 19, 2007)

also Q is simmons in sg-1..abnoxious twat in both serials


----------



## ScottSF (Jun 20, 2007)

hey I still remember that Q guy from when my grandma would watch Days of our Lives.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jun 20, 2007)

ScottSF said:


> I really want to track that down now.  I was wondering if some of the same people worked on the CGI for BSG and Firefly because of the shakey Camera technique establish in firefly is used in BSG to great effect.



Yes, it's the same effects house.  They developed that SFX style for Firefly, which impressed the BSG producers so much that they sought them out to provide the same realistic style.

And back on the topic of actors, Summer Glau (River on _Firefly_) has been a regular on _The 4400_.


----------



## manephelien (Jun 20, 2007)

Brad Dourif is also Doc Cochran in Deadwood and guest starred as Brother Edward in Babylon 5 (Passing through Gethsemane).


----------



## Ragnar (Jun 20, 2007)

It freaked me out a little when I realised that Garak from DS9 (Andrew Robinson) was the Scorpio Killer in Dirty Harry.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 20, 2007)

Jayne from Firefly does a nice role in The awesome series Daybreak.


Nathan Fillion you must see in Slither he was Mal funny in that movie. 

Made me sad cause it reminded me how awesome Firefly was....


----------



## ScottSF (Jun 20, 2007)

stuff just keeps opening the Firefly wound 

I’m getting caught up on Voyager because I never saw seasons 6 and 7.  I’m pretty sure I saw the cylon skin job from “the farm” episode of BSG as a crew member of the Equinox.

This was the season 5 season ender where they found another federation ship that was using little aliens to make their ship go faster.  There was another guy on the crew who I know as an articulate thug on Deadwood.  I know Deadwood isn’t a sci-fi show but it’s fun to see how many people have Star Trek on their resume i.e. Kirsty Alley, and one of the Sex in the city women both played Vulcans in ST movies.

Also there seems to be a Star Trek / Roots connection.  I saw a Roots movie (don't know if it was part of the main series) that had both Janeway and Sisko as well as Geordy.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 21, 2007)

This is something I ALWAYS do when watching a movie/TV even if I try not to. I'll be wathcing something and start thinking 'they look familiar', I've stopped telling my wife who they are when I figure it out as it just bugs her but Ive often spent half a movie (whilst still enjoying the movie) thinking "they were a younger sister or a cop or I remember them crying or something along those lines..."

Another one who does the sci fi rounds is the bearded actor from _Sliders, _he played a holodeck historical person on voyager Davinci, I think? and I dont think he was the LOTR Dwarf but Im sure Ive seen him in something as a fantasy dwarf? and possibly in other sci fi shows...

Don't you see the actor who played Tuvok in Voyager in one of the earlier movies, I think he was a human and he was just a background character.

The monster from Young Frankenstein was Raymond's father in Everybody loves Raymond.

The principal in the Buffy series was the ferengie on DS9 and I think played a different one in the Next Gen episode when the Ferengie are first shown.

I can't remember the shows now but the actor who played Nelix in Voyager pops up every now and again.

but by far the silliest one I spent time trying to work out was Tim Roth in a monkey suit for the _Planet of the Apes_ remake. It was bugging me so much that I knew the voice and mannerisms that I looked at the cover but I couldn't place the name. About 3/4 of the way through the movie I jumped up and said that's the undercover cop from _Resevior _Dogs_...._ and got a roll of the eyes for a response


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jun 21, 2007)

Quokka said:


> Another one who does the sci fi rounds is the bearded actor from _Sliders, _he played a holodeck historical person on voyager Davinci, I think? and I dont think he was the LOTR Dwarf but Im sure Ive seen him in something as a fantasy dwarf? and possibly in other sci fi shows...



That was John Rhys-Davies, and yes, he played DaVinci on _Voyager_, and he also played the Dwarf in _LOTR_ (with the help of special effects).  He was also Indiana Jones' friend Salah in movies I and III.  He played a great King Lionheart on the Michael Praed _Robin Hood_ series!

And speaking of _Sliders_, Jerry O'Connell (Quinn) played an astronaut  on _Mission To Mars_.

And speaking of Mars, the movie _Red Planet_ featured Val Kilmer (_Batman_ in 3rd movie, whatever it was), Carrie-Ann Moss (Trinity in _Matrix_ movies), Terrence Stamp (General Zod, _Superman I_ and _II_), Benjamin Bratt (Detective Curtis of _Law and Order_) and Tom Sizemore (Snake Dupree, _Big Trouble_).


----------



## Quokka (Jun 21, 2007)

Oops so it was LOTR for some reason I thought it must have been somewhere else 

Val Kilmers starting to get a bit of a SFF resume by now with_ The Saint _(SF? ages since I've seen it but Im sure it had some SF elements), _Island of Dr Moreau, Willow_ and _Deja Vu_ at least to add to the list.

Ok back on track two I didn't pick were Warwick Davis (Willow) who is Professor Flitwick in the Harry Potter movies.

and I posted this in the robots thread but the actor who played Kryten on Red Dwarf (Robert Llewellyn) was the presenter for the Scrapheap Challange show.


----------



## The Upright Man (Jun 21, 2007)

warwick davis is wickett the ewok


----------



## The Upright Man (Jun 27, 2007)

the ******* gateroom guy from stargate (the one with white hair and glasses, always says chevron 7 locked) is in sliders hell of a lot


----------



## Tillane (Jun 27, 2007)

Quokka said:


> and I posted this in the robots thread but the actor who played Kryten on Red Dwarf (Robert Llewellyn) was the presenter for the Scrapheap Challange show.


And of course Danny John-Jules (Cat in Red Dwarf) was Asad in Blade 2.


----------



## Stone (Jun 29, 2007)

> Don't you see the actor who played Tuvok in Voyager in one of the earlier movies, I think he was a human and he was just a background character.


 
Correct, well sort of - i believe he played a vulcan in an earlier star trek movie but also played a human terrorist in an episode of TNG, the one when Picard is trapped on the ship and has to fight them all before the sweep engulfs the ship, or something like that anyway 



> And speaking of _Sliders_, Jerry O'Connell (Quinn) played an astronaut on _Mission To Mars_.


 
Not to mention his stand out role playing the fat kid in "Stand by Me" with Will Wheaton (Wesley Crusher - TNG)

Oh and Kurtwood Smith (Boddicker in Robocop), played a number of roles in Star Trek including the President of the Federation in ST VI!


----------



## The Upright Man (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG al from quantum leap is in episode 7 of season 6 of sg-1

he's a ledge


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Sep 7, 2007)

The Upright Man said:


> OMG al from quantum leap is in episode 7 of season 6 of sg-1
> 
> he's a ledge


 
he's also in beverly hills cop 2

but i came here to say that i was re-watching dawson's creek just now and whom did i see posing as a fisherman....joe flannigan (??) or Col Sheppard to the atlanteans out there...am not amused he seemed odd as a fisherman..

well lol ooo he's in more..i just searched him on imbd

here ya go:  Joe Flanigan


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 14, 2007)

jacob carter from sg-1 is in house at the moment


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 15, 2007)

Tillane said:


> And of course Danny John-Jules (Cat in Red Dwarf) was Asad in Blade 2.



He was also in Little Shop Of Horrors (one of the doo-wop street singers).


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 17, 2007)

huh? what was that about?


----------



## Gav (Oct 17, 2007)

The best cameo as far as I am concerned (and yes I am really stretching the use of the word...) is Ben Edlund.

Who wrote one of my favourite Firefly Episodes and also wrote one of my favourite comic Characters... The Tick.

Good All Round as far as I am concerned.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 17, 2007)

erm...who is that?


----------



## Gav (Oct 18, 2007)

F'Lessan Amused said:


> erm...who is that?



Who are you replying to?


----------



## Soggyfox (Oct 18, 2007)

I defy any of you to sit through a film with my 87 year old grandmother, she complains bitterly about loosing her memory but while watching any film will be constantly pointing out that so and so was in another film but he was younger then. First time i scurried home thinking she was just a mental old nutter looked through a couple of dvd's and she was right!

as i'm horrendous at this sort of thing, i shall now sit her through loads of sci-fi and report back.

watch this space....................

lol.


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 26, 2007)

John de Lancie (Q / Simmons) was in "Legend" with Richard Dean Anderson and was also in one episode of "MacGyver".

Alex Zahara (one of the sweetest guys ever) has been NO LESS than 7 characters on SG-1 and has shown up in countless other productions from the Vancouver area...


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 26, 2007)

erm...De Lancie is in SG-1 as well i think..or is that simmons??


----------



## KateWalker (Dec 17, 2007)

ScottSF said:


> Have you ever been watching a sci-fi and recognize someone underneath the alien makeup.  Or the other way around? Like seeing a Ferengi in Sister Act or Buffy but without the Giant heads? Or maybe someone new arives on the hollywood seen and you remember them from a sci-fi show. I spoted these recently.
> 
> Kaylee from Firefly was a Wraith in an episode of StarGate Atlantis.
> 
> ...




Wow, you have good eyes. I never catch those, ever. Or rarely.


----------



## ScottSF (Dec 18, 2007)

It's fun to do when someone reaches a new level of fame then you see re-runs of some other show and find they've been around for a while.  I've seen two sitcoms (Still Standing, and Scrubs) with the guy who plays Hiro Nakamura.  So on that note, my Girlfriend is a huge Murder She Wrote fan and I've seen Odo, Magor Kira and Janeway.  Getting to the point where I have to stop pointing them out so I can let her watch her show   Also, if you watch BBC dramas, you'll see most of the imperial officers from star wars.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Dec 20, 2007)

ScottSF said:


> Scrubs with the guy who plays Hiro Nakamura


 
HIRO!

and he plays Franklin...the best cameos by far


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 20, 2007)

steve12553 said:


> Brad Dourif has a vast genre presence. The Harkonnen's mentat in David Lynch's *Dune*, Chucky the killer doll in the *Child' Play* series.


 
And one of the wacko genetic engineers in the fourth *Alien* film.

Jim


----------



## ScottSF (Jan 27, 2008)

Just rewatching Star Trek: The Undiscovered Country (whichever number that one is, five?) and the President of the Federation is Red, Eric's Dad on That Seventies Show. I knew he was the bad guy in robocop but I never thought I'd see him in star trek prostetics. I half expected him to threaten to put his foot up the Klingong ambasador's. . .


----------

